# Shelix 8" PM 1978 jointer



## Mike1950 (Jun 9, 2021)

Greg, @woodtickgreg asked for pictures. Heavy little brute. Now I have to install. Ughhh. I like running equipment but working on them is not my thing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Jun 9, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> Greg, @woodtickgreg asked for pictures. Heavy little brute. Now I have to install. Ughhh. I like running equipment but working on them is not my thing.
> 
> View attachment 210634
> 
> View attachment 210635


I hate working on equipment too but you'll wished you'da done it a long time ago. Got them on my planers but only have a 6 inch jointer. If I ever get up to an 8 inch it will come with the shelex head

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 9, 2021)

pvwoodcrafts said:


> I hate working on equipment too but you'll wished you'da done it a long time ago. Got them on my planers but only have a 6 inch jointer. If I ever get up to an 8 inch it will come with the shelex head


I know. I should have done it years ago. 4 years ago I got a 20" pm planer. I love the difference. Almost no noise.


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 9, 2021)

Congrats, I put one in my 8" delta a few years ago, changed my life

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 9, 2021)

That's very nice, looks like they packed it well too. This is something that's on my shortlist for my jointer. It'll be interesting to hear what you think of the finish it leaves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 9, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> That's very nice, looks like they packed it well too. This is something that's on my shortlist for my jointer. It'll be interesting to hear what you think of the finish it leaves.


I will tell you what I think

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JonathanH (Oct 9, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> I will tell you what I think


Did this ever get installed? If so, What are your thoughts on it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 10, 2022)

JonathanH said:


> Did this ever get installed? If so, What are your thoughts on it?


It has not

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 10, 2022)

Here's the install I did on my 8" grizzly jointer. It works great, much quieter and has better chip collection to since the chips are smaller.





Byrd Shelix jointer head installation


This is a picture tutorial on how to change the cutter head on a jointer. Most of them are pretty much the same, some may have minor differences. Mine is a Grizzly G0586 8" longed. I moved it closer to my tool box to save some footsteps and also because it gave me access to both sides of the...



woodbarter.com

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eaglea1 (Oct 10, 2022)

I have one on my Rikon jointer and one on my Delta planer. Love em. I will never go back to blades

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JonathanH (Oct 10, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> It has not


Understood. I have parts on the shelf for multiple projects too.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 10, 2022)

JonathanH said:


> Understood. I have parts on the shelf for multiple projects too.


The Jointer is buried in my messy shop. I have to use it this winter though.


----------



## JonathanH (Oct 10, 2022)

woodtickgreg said:


> Here's the install I did on my 8" grizzly jointer. It works great, much quieter and has better chip collection to since the chips are smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice documentation of the change, @woodtickgreg!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

